# Chicken Thigh Stew



## Uncle Bob (Nov 3, 2008)

Chicken Thigh Stew​


6-8 chicken Thighs...
2 T Bacon Drippings
1 1/2 Cups More or less Whole Kernel Corn
1/2 Pound Carrots…
1 Cup More or Less of Heavy Cream
1 Cup Dry White Wine
2-3 Cups Chicken Stock
Salt & Pepper
 1/2 Cup chopped Parsley
Other Spices See Note.

Remove the skin from the thighs. Salt & pepper them. In a heavy pot brown the thighs in the bacon drippings --- When nice and brown pour off excess oil, and deglaze with the Wine. Reduce by about 1/2. Add the thighs back in and cover with chicken stock. Bring to a boil then cover and reduce to barely simmering. In another pot boil the peeled, rough chopped carrots until tender. Drain and sent them aside. When the thighs are extremely tender…Add the corn and pre-cooked carrots. Cook for 5-7 minutes until the corn, and carrots are heated through. Two or three minutes before serving add as much of the cream as you want/like. Add the 1/2 cup parsley --- Gently stir and serve. 

Note on Spices…You can go in several directions with this recipe. My favorite two are Southwest Style…Chili Powder, Cumin, Oregano, Anchos, Garlic etc. The other Creole/Cajun Style….Thyme, Garlic, Bay leaves, Cayenne Pepper etc. Obviously by changing the Herbs and Spices you can go in other directions.

Have Fun & Enjoy!!!
 
PS --- This is my Southwest Version.....


----------



## pdswife (Nov 3, 2008)

UB...that sound "more or less" pretty dang good!!!


----------



## GrantsKat (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh yeah!!! That looks wonderful!!!
Im glad I forgot something today when I went grocery shopping, because I will need to pick up the ingredients for this recipe also!!
Thank you UB!!!!


----------



## deelady (Nov 3, 2008)

The color in it is gorgeous! Is that just from the chili powder??

Awesome recipe thank you! Will be trying this soon!


----------



## sattie (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh wow UB... that looks yummy!!!  When I was reading the list of ingredients, for some reason I did not picture it the way you have it presented.  Yummy yummy yummy!!!  Good job UB!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 3, 2008)

pdswife said:


> UB...that sound "more or less" pretty dang good!!!


 
As recipes go it is definitely a keeper --- "More or Less"


----------



## Katie H (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, UB.  I love chicken thighs and this recipe sounds like something I could make and divide up to put in the freezer for future meals.

I've not been much on cooking since Buck died and, sometimes, I fancy a nice meal without much preparation.


----------



## deelady (Nov 3, 2008)

UB when did you incorporate the spices....?

Thanks


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 3, 2008)

deelady said:


> UB when did you incorporate the spices....?
> 
> Thanks


 
Salt & Lots of Black Pepper on the thighs after browning. ...Everything else --- Chili Powder, Lots of Cumin, Garlic etc. after covering with the Stock. I taste again about 1/2 way through...Then again at the end and adjust to my taste...I go easy on the cream too --- just enough to give it a little richness/creamyness. To much cream can mellow it down too much...I want to taste the Southwestern flavor...Oh the color you ask about...Hmmm...Everything...the browning/deglazing...The chile powder, and cumin...maybe a little chicken fat ---


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 3, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Thanks, UB. I love chicken thighs and this recipe sounds like something I could make and divide up to put in the freezer for future meals.
> 
> I've not been much on cooking since Buck died and, sometimes, I fancy a nice meal without much preparation.


 
It's definitely a cold night comfort food! It will have you going back for seconds! Sometime I think I'm gonna make the stew --- strain out the solids and just drink the broth --- It is soooo good!!!!


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 4, 2008)

that looks right up my alley .. 
love the colors of it ..


----------



## deelady (Nov 4, 2008)

I was just thinking (dangerous I know...) since the chicken needs time in the liquid to get tender couldn't you cook the carrots in the same liquid at the same time to save a pan? Or is there a particular reason you did it seperately?

Thank you I am planning to make this when Fiance arrives home this week!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 4, 2008)

deelady said:


> I was just thinking (dangerous I know...) since the chicken needs time in the liquid to get tender couldn't you cook the carrots in the same liquid at the same time to save a pan? Or is there a particular reason you did it seperately?
> 
> Thank you I am planning to make this when Fiance arrives home this week!


 
Yes you could do that, but there is a particular reason that I don't --- That being -- On my palate carrots have a sweet, at times over powering flavor in soups and stews --- I don't like that, so I always par-boil/precook, and drain carrots before adding them to any dish... If you cooked the carrots in with the stew it would ruin it for me. It just would not be the same --- The flavors I like would be lost ---However, feel free to ---

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 4, 2008)

*Looks great Uncle Bob. I love chicken thighs and use them almost exclusively especially when using my slow cooker. Thighs have so much more flavor and the meat holds up well. I even use them in addition to a whole chicken when making broth. *
*Great looking dish, copied and saved.*


----------



## deelady (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll keep it your way...I trust your method to maddness 

Everytime I look at the pic I wish I can eat it now!!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 10, 2008)

Just what I was looking for today, and look who came up with the answer!
Wouldn't hurt to fix a little rice on the side, would it?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks great Bob, but I take exception to your instructions to "rough chop" the carrots.  Your pic definitely shows carrots in halved "logs", not "roughly chopped".  "Roughly chopped" carrots, as I interpret the term, would not only virtually disintegrate in this stew, but are definitely not what's in the pic.  You may want to amend your instructions.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks delicious !


----------



## miniman (Nov 10, 2008)

I will be trying this (albeit without the corn as youngest son won't eat corn). I love chicken thighs and can get them quite cheap.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 10, 2008)

mudbug said:


> Just what I was looking for today, and look who came up with the answer!
> Wouldn't hurt to fix a little rice on the side, would it?


'
'
A little rice on the side just might be good!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 10, 2008)

It's bubbling away right now, and sure smells good.  I don't intend to serve it for another couple hours.  I went with the thyme, garlic, bay leaf, crushed red pepper flake combo.

You don't mind that I'm adding a few leftover green beans, do you?


----------



## Alix (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmmm. How did I miss this recipe? C&P! Thanks Uncle Bob.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Dec 4, 2008)

Is the anything else I can use instead of Dry White Wine to deglaze? And what does 'reduce by half' mean....?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 4, 2008)

You can always use chicken broth/stock to deglaze, & "reduce by half" means to allow the mixture to simmer down until it's half it's original volume - i.e 4 cups down to 2 cups, etc., etc.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^ That'll Work !!


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank You!!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 4, 2008)

beginner_chef said:


> Is the anything else I can use instead of Dry White Wine to deglaze? And what does 'reduce by half' mean....?



When it comes to reducing broth/stock, I use a metal ruler.  Before I begin the reduction, I insert the ruler and measure the depth of the liquid.  When the measurement is half the original, it's reduced by half.  No guessing.

Bear in mind, though, this is most accurate if the sides of the pan are perpendicular to the bottom, or not sloped.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 4, 2008)

BeginnerChef - what KatieE does is fine, but definitely NOT necessary.  It's very easy to just eyeball your liquid & estimate when it's down by half.  This defiitely is not rocket science.


----------



## lindatooo (Dec 4, 2008)

Whoa.....gotta make that!  Looks wonderful and bet it tastes even better than it looks!

Thanks!


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 8, 2009)

That looks delicious Uncle Bob!


----------

